# vertical tank ideas



## sskynrd (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a 60 gallon air tank i want to convert into a vertical smoker and i need ideas


----------



## bbq bill (Mar 5, 2013)

Google images of vertical smokers.  There are plenty of ideas there.


----------



## sskynrd (Mar 6, 2013)

I have but most are not tanks.


----------



## bbq bill (Mar 6, 2013)

I have a vertical smoker made outta a 120 gallon propane tank.   I can draw up the design for ya if you're interested??


----------



## bbq bill (Mar 6, 2013)

pic 001.jpg



__ bbq bill
__ Mar 6, 2013


















pic 002.jpg



__ bbq bill
__ Mar 6, 2013


















vertical.jpg



__ bbq bill
__ Mar 6, 2013


----------



## sskynrd (Mar 7, 2013)

That would be greatlly appreciated!   I have seen a couple builds on here and am gathering ideas but the more ideas the better


----------



## regularjohn (Jan 8, 2016)

So I'm about to build a vertical smoker using a 250 gal propane tank, and I know I need a diffuser plate, except I was thinking about welding it all the way around and then drilling about four or five 2 inch holes around the center of the plate for airflow. Do you think that would work? Will it let too much heat through?


----------



## citislicker (Jan 14, 2016)

Why the defuser plate ? Wouldn't water pan be good too?


----------



## ttjb55 (Aug 11, 2016)

IMG_20160514_143542.jpg



__ ttjb55
__ Aug 11, 2016


----------

